
Pit Stop public toilets cost San Francisco $28.50 per flush - justinzollars
https://twitter.com/sfchronicle/status/1202197711170215936
======
somebodythere
The cost of the toilets divided by the number of flushes is $28.50.

Most of the cost of the toilets is not linear in the number of flushes.

~~~
7786655
The "cost of the toilets" here refers to the operating cost, not the fixed
costs.

